# How to sell a box of 32 Short Colt 80 gr. lead.



## pabuckhunter (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't know how I should try and sell this box of ammo that I have. Winchester X Western full 50 rounds of 32 short Colt 80 gr. lead. I was watching a box on Gun Broker and it did not sell. It made it up to $141.00. I have no idea what a fair price would be. Please correct me if I'm wrong but if I ship it has to be hazmat? Also age and state restrictions? I would like to sell locally so I wouldn't have to ship. I would like to know what others have done. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Gunbroker.com will probably be able to advise you about shipping, age restrictions, and the like.
As long as the cartridges are loaded with smokeless, rather than black powder, there shouldn't be a big shipping problem.
UPS should be able to help you, too, since they'll probably handle the shipment.


----------

